# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Программа для маскировки Ip.

## Dodge230

Cобственно состою в локальной сети. В ней имеется выход в интернет, через ADSL модем. Через DNS сижу.  Учет трафика ведтся программой "Traffic Inspector Agent".
Цель - сокрытите истенного ip на различных сайтах, серверах  прочего.
(Думаю ip показыватся будет компа, на котором ADSL модем. Я ваще чайник в этих вопросах =\)  
Винда ХР. 
Подскажите пожайлуста прогу, или какой-другой способ, для достижения моей цели.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## polimorf

Proxy Switcher / Hide IP - использование прокси.

----------


## rdog

Dodge230-ответ тут http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=12329

----------

